# C'est pas normal!!!



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

Points discoVotre niveau de réputation pour ce message est neutre

Tiens on a pas droit de se mettre des points de réputation, c'est pas normal.
Comment fait-on si on s'aime et si on se trouve indispensable au bon fonctionnement de ce site???  

L'onanisme est donc interdit ICI!!!!!  

PS: Je tiens à rajouter que je suis en pleine possession de mes facultés mentales, physiques moins car entre le supplice de l'IPOD et celui du dragon c'est plus difficile.  

PS2: (Pas la console...) Par pitié ne laisser pas rentrer Sonnyboy, sinon il va encore vouloir me passer sa camisole manches courtes. :affraid:

PS3: Vous inquietez pas elle arrive...bah la console...pas la camisole  


:king: Il vous remercie de l'avoir lu :king:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juin 2005)

ouais j'vais en donner de la réput' là...


----------



## r e m y (3 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> ...
> L'onanisme est donc interdit ICI!!!!!
> ....


 
Il y en a qui viennent régulièrement appeler au secours sur ces forums suite à l'épanchement de liquides divers sur leur clavier... alors tu comprendras aisément que les modos aient du prendre des mesures prophylactiques!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> Points discoVotre niveau de réputation pour ce message est neutre
> 
> Tiens on a pas droit de se mettre des points de réputation, c'est pas normal.
> Comment fait-on si on s'aime et si on se trouve indispensable au bon fonctionnement de ce site???
> ...



En revanche, tu peux t'envoyer des MP


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> Tiens on a pas droit de se mettre des points de réputation, c'est pas normal.



*Bois une bière*
ça ira mieux...


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

Si tu peux voir détruit l'ouvrage de ta vie
Et sans dire un seul mot te mettre à rebâtir,
Ou, perdre d'un seul coup le gain de cent parties
Sans un geste et sans un soupir ;

Si tu peux être amant sans être fou d'amour,
Si tu peux être fort sans cesser d'être tendre
Et, te sentant haï sans haïr à ton tour,
Pourtant lutter et te défendre ;

Si tu peux supporter d'entendre tes paroles
Travesties par des gueux pour exciter des sots,
Et d'entendre mentir sur toi leur bouche folle,
Sans mentir toi-même d'un seul mot ;

Si tu peux rester digne en étant populaire,
Si tu peux rester peuple en conseillant les rois
Et si tu peux aimer tous tes amis en frère
Sans qu'aucun d'eux soit tout pour toi ;

Si tu sais méditer, observer et connaître
Sans jamais devenir sceptique ou destructeur ;
Rêver, mais sans laisser ton rêve être ton maître,
Penser sans n'être qu'un penseur ;

Si tu peux être dur sans jamais être en rage,
Si tu peux être brave et jamais imprudent,
Si tu sais être bon, si tu sais être sage
Sans être moral ni pédant ;

Si tu peux rencontrer Triomphe après Défaite
Et recevoir ces deux menteurs d'un même front,
Si tu peux conserver ton courage et ta tête
Quand tous les autres les perdront,

Alors, les Rois, les Dieux, la Chance et la Victoire
Seront à tout jamais tes esclaves soumis
Et, ce qui vaut mieux que les Rois et la Gloire,

                            Tu seras un Homme, mon fils.



Rudyard Kipling 

Certains ici devrait mediter là dessus.


C'est pas normal!!! 	03/06/2005 17h00 	DocEvil 	1) Temps perdu à lire + 2) On ne réclame pas, on mérite.

C'est pas normal!!! 	03/06/2005 16h49 	anntraxh 	t'en veux ? n'en voilà !

Merci pour les points rouges, je vous pardonne et vous offre mes points verts.
Mais svp montrer moi où j'ai reclamé quelquechose, moi voit pas...


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> En revanche, tu peux t'envoyer des MP


J'y avais pas penser merci, je m'y met tout de suite


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bois une bière*
> ça ira mieux...




Jamais avec le trangstene malheureux


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> *Il y en a qui viennent régulièrement appeler au secours sur ces forums suite à l'épanchement de liquides divers sur leur clavier*... alors tu comprendras aisément que les modos aient du prendre des mesures prophylactiques!



Je suis un specialiste pour ça, donc en tant qu'expert je peux m'occuper de ces forums, mais que l'on me laisse m'auto-congratuler


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juin 2005)

mais fais-le ça te fera du bien...


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mais fais-le ça te fera du bien...


Attention ton post frise l'incitation à la débauche...


----------



## rezba (4 Juin 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:


C'est ça que t'appelles débauche ? t'as bien vieilli ma poule


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

Dites donc les enfants, vous traînez encore là à cette heure ?


----------



## rezba (4 Juin 2005)

Et toi, la vieille, qu'est-ce tu fais dans les parages ?



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça que t'appelles débauche ? t'as bien vieilli ma poule



La kro éventée, je la consomme avec modération. Je préfère mon absinthe. Avec du perrier. 
Ça me tient éveillé, et du coup, ça fait parler le taureau béarnais.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et toi, la vieille, qu'est-ce tu fais dans les parages ?



Oh, ne te fais pas d'illusions, je ne cherche même plus à bouffer du nioube (sonny fait ça pour moi). 
Je traîne mon sac d'insomnie, rien d'autre. Et crois-moi, il est bien plein.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juin 2005)

vide tes poches au lieu de m'endormir


----------



## rezba (4 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oh, ne te fais pas d'illusions, je ne cherche même plus à bouffer du nioube (sonny fait ça pour moi).



T'as tort, en ce moment, c'est pas frugal, de ce côté-là. L'escalope niçoise, il a bon appétit, mais peux pas tout faire tout seul. 



> Je traîne mon sac d'insomnie, rien d'autre. Et crois-moi, il est bien plein.



T'as essayé le sexe ? Il parait que ça aide à ronfler...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juin 2005)

ah le taureau du béarn ! l'obélisque du forum


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> T'as tort, en ce moment, c'est pas frugal, de ce côté-là. L'escalope niçoise, il a bon appétit, mais peux pas tout faire tout seul.
> 
> 
> 
> T'as essayé le sexe ? Il parait que ça aide à ronfler...



Ah ? Ça t'endort toi ? L'âge sans doute... :love: 
Quant à l'escalope comme tu dis, c'est normal qu'elle prospère. À l'instar du champignon fimicole, le sonnyboy ne pousse exclusivement que sur le fumier.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah le taureau du béarn ! l'obélisque du forum



L'Obélix tu veux dire ?  Note que tu n'as pas tout à fait tort : Louxor aurait une sacrée allure avec ma gueule à l'entrée.


----------



## rezba (4 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? Ça t'endort toi ? L'âge sans doute... :love:
> Quant à l'escalope comme tu dis, c'est normal qu'elle prospère. À l'instar du champignon fimicole, le sonnyboy ne pousse exclusivement que sur le fumier.



J'ai pas dit que ça m'endormait, j'ai dit que ça aidait à ronfler. Enfin, c'est ce qu'on m'a fait remarquer. 

Pour dormir, je prends du marocain. Très efficace. :love:


----------



## rezba (4 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> L'Obélix tu veux dire ?  Note que tu n'as pas tout à fait tort : Louxor aurait une sacrée allure avec ma gueule à l'entrée.



C'est à la sortie, que ça se gâterait.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juin 2005)

ah le Sphync's


----------



## rezba (4 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah le Sphync's




Une vraie merveille, dont on doit la redécouverte à l'un de mes grands oncles.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est à la sortie, que ça se gâterait.



Ah, pour ça... Tu parles d'une curiosité ! Il y aurait la queue.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah le Sphync's



Tout le mystère de l'Orient ! :love:


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (4 Juin 2005)

JE VOUS DEMANDE D'ARRETER DE FLOODER ICI MERCI   

LES VETERANS AIGRIS PAR LA VIE SONT PRIES D'ALLER AILLEURS   

 

:KING: LE NIOUBE VOUS REMERCIE :KING:


----------



## valoriel (4 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> L'onanisme est donc interdit ICI!!!!!


Oui!! 

Par contre l'ostracisme, même rampant... c'est différent


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (4 Juin 2005)

MERCI POILDEP, 
TU SAIS QUE TON POST LÀ, http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3198763&postcount=1, EST TRÈS INTERRESSANT!!!

CITATION: Grisé par la reconnaissance que m'accordaient des figures du bar des plus emblématiques, je me mis à participer au forum avec plus d'enthousiasme encore. Je trouvais des prétextes futiles pour ouvrir de nouveaux threads, l'acquisition récente d'un micro, par exemple. Je n'étais plus discret du tout, ennivré que j'étais par l'augmentation en flèche de mes points disco. Je commençais à me croire tout permis, à ouvrir des sujets débiles, et surtout à partir dans les dangereux travers du flood (c'est mal).
À la longue, on me fit comprendre que j'étais un peu lourd. Blessé dans mon amour propre, je décidai de me calmer un peu. J'ai essayé de faire dans le littéraire, de me rendre utile. J'ai même posté ailleurs qu'au bar. 

SACHE QUE TOUT LE MONDE NE PENSE PAS COMME TOI ( AHH L'EGO)...JE NE CHERCHE PAS DE RECONNAISSANCE, ENCORE MOINS VIRTUELLE, JE SUIS ICI POUR M'AMUSER AVEC DES PERSONNES CONSENTANTES.

DE PLUS CONSULTE UN PSY CAR TU REPRODUIT LE PERE, TES PAIRES T'ON ACCEUILLIT EN TE BOULANT ROUGE TU LE REPRODUIT, MAIS MALHEUREUSEMENT, TE SENS PAS SEUL, C'EST L'UN DES TRAVERS LES PLUS COMMUNS DE L'ESPECE HUMAINE.

ENFIN, MOI JE NE CHERCHERAIS PAS À FAIRE L'INTELLO, J'EN SUIS PAS CAPABLE, (JE POSTERAI SUR LE SITE DU MONDE SI JE POUVAIS, OU À RENDRE SERVICE SUR DES SUJETS TECHNIQUES, ETANT MOI MÊME UNE TRUFFE!!!

DONC ACTE À TOI   

PS: JE SUIS ICI POUR UN MEMBRE QUI ME SAOULAIS AVEC SON MACGE, DONC POUR FAIRE CONNAISSANCE, D'AILLEURS JE POST D'UN PC(   ).

PS2: TOUJOURS PAS LA CONSOLE...
 	C'est pas normal!!!  	04/06/2005 02h20  	poildep  	effectivement, tu devrais méditer un peu. LIS CE TEXTE ET COMPREND LE STP  

  


KING: LE NIOUBE :KING


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> JE VOUS DEMANDE D'ARRETER DE FLOODER ICI MERCI
> LES VETERANS AIGRIS PAR LA VIE SONT PRIES D'ALLER AILLEURS
> 
> :KING: LE NIOUBE VOUS REMERCIE :KING:



*Dis moi ma Kro*
sais-tu ce qui est arrivé à Vasita ?


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (4 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Oui!!
> 
> Par contre l'ostracisme, même rampant... c'est différent





MERCI VALORIEL POUR TON LIEN, C'EST LA LUTTE FINALE!!!!


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (4 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Dis moi ma Kro*
> sais-tu ce qui est arrivé à Vasita ?



WAD IST DAS VASITA ???
Tu sais nioube=ignorant

Encore un supplice ou un veteran


----------



## rezba (4 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> JE VOUS DEMANDE D'ARRETER DE FLOODER ICI MERCI



Alors :

1. Tu ne me demandes rien du tout.
2. Tu débloques la touche majuscule de ton clavier
3. Tu reprends tes derniers posts, tu les édites en enlevant toutes les majuscules, et fissa, parce que même si tu as trois heures pour le faire, leur autodestruction ne devraient pas patienter jusque-là.

Cappicce ?


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (4 Juin 2005)

Message vBulletin

    Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à valoriel.

Désolé j'en ai trop distibué (même pas à moi), mais le coeur y est!!!


----------



## valoriel (4 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> WAD IST DAS VASITA ???
> 
> Encore un supplice ou un veteran


Non, un futur modérateur


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (4 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Alors :
> 
> 1. Tu ne me demandes rien du tout.
> 2. Tu débloques la touche majuscule de ton clavier
> ...




Tiens un violet...cool

*Message édité par rezba.
Motif :
Je viens de te dire d'arreter d'écrire en majuscules*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Juin 2005)

*Bon ma Kro*
Avant que Rezba ne repasse par là, je préfère te dire au revoir, ou plutôt adieu


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (4 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Non, un futur modérateur



OUI LE BANNI    

J'te signale que tu flood sur mon thred serieux la


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (4 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> Tiens un violet...cool
> 
> *Message édité par rezba.
> Motif :
> Je viens de te dire d'arreter d'écrire en majuscules*



http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=956342&postcount=1

JE L'AI LU??????????? J'AI PAS VU...
Ce n'est pas de la rebéllion mais là je ne COMPRENDS PAS
Tatillion ou envie

ADIEU, EN RUSSE &#1089;&#1084;. &#1074;&#1072;&#1089; &#1085;&#1080;&#1082;&#1086;&#1075;&#1076;&#1072;


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (4 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon ma Kro*
> Avant que Rezba ne repasse par là, je préfère te dire au revoir, ou plutôt adieu




A L'OSTRACISME DES UNS FAIT LE BONHEUR DES AUTRES


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (4 Juin 2005)

AU FAIT J'ARRETE TOUT DE SUITE LES MAJUSCULES ET PRESENTERAI DES EXCUSES SINCERES, SI C'EST DANS LE REGLEMENT...

OR SI CELA NE L'EST PAS N'OUBLIES PAS D'EFFACER TOUS LES POSTS QUE J'AI ECRIT  


LA PLEBE SE SOULEVE SI L4AUTORITE EST INJUSTE ET SANS FONDEMENT


----------



## rezba (4 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=956342&postcount=1
> 
> JE L'AI LU??????????? J'AI PAS VU...
> Ce n'est pas de la rebéllion mais là je ne COMPRENDS PAS
> ...


*

Tu ne comprends pas quoi ? Ce n'est pas une question spécifique à notre charte, mais à la "netiquette". Les majuscules, c'est fait pour crier. Ici, comme ailleurs dans toute conversation sur le réseau. Et personne ne crie, ici, sauf toi, depuis une demie-heure. 
Comme par aillleurs, ce dont tu nous abreuves depuis 115 posts est aussi palpitant à découvrir qu'une prose de collégien en rut, tu édites tes posts, et fissa.
*


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (4 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu ne comprends pas quoi ? Ce n'est pas une question spécifique à notre charte, mais à la "netiquette". Les majuscules, c'est fait pour crier. Ici, comme ailleurs dans toute conversation sur le réseau. Et personne ne crie, ici, sauf toi, depuis une demie-heure.
> Comme par aillleurs, ce dont tu nous abreuves depuis 115 posts est aussi palpitant à découvrir qu'une prose de collégien en rut, tu édites tes posts, et fissa.
> *



Mais je criais justement, et l'allusion sur mes 115 posts sont ton avis personnel sur la question, donc écris 
ce dont tu *m' abreuves* depuis 115 posts, assume tes opinions et suit ta conscience.
Mais je pencherai plutot pour ton amour propre


----------



## rezba (4 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> Mais je criais justement



Alors les choses sont plus simples : arrête de crier. Toi comprendre ? Tu veux une raison ? Je n'aime pas que les gens crient à tort et à travers sur ces forums.




> et l'allusion sur mes 115 posts sont ton avis personnel sur la question, donc écris
> ce dont tu *m' abreuves* depuis 115 posts, assume tes opinions et suit ta conscience.
> Mais je pencherai plutot pour ton amour propre



Relis bien la charte, et tu verras que mon avis personnel sur ce que tu écris à une légère importance quant au fait que :
1. Cela reste publié ici
2. Tu puisses continuer à écrire.

Si tu veux une explication de texte, j'en tiens une à ta disposition.


----------



## nato kino (4 Juin 2005)

Majuscules *SUCK* !! :hosto:


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Juin 2005)

Mais c'est quoi cette fête ? C'est le deuxième nioub du week end qui fait je sais pas quoi...
_Oui je sais je suis encore un nioub, mais bon.._


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> LA PLEBE SE SOULEVE SI L4AUTORITE EST INJUSTE ET SANS FONDEMENT



Cela dit, il marque un point : moins non plus je ne conçois pas qu'on soit sans fondement.  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Juin 2005)

*Ce brave ma Kro*
s'est enfoncé à la manière d'un Titanic ou d'un Amoco Cadiz



 :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (4 Juin 2005)

Il ne s'est pas encore brisé en 2


----------



## rezba (4 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, il marque un point : moins non plus je ne conçois pas qu'on soit sans fondement.  :love:


Tu veux parler de ça ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Il ne s'est pas encore brisé en 2




attendons 19H43


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux parler de ça ?



Et je jure que ce n'est pas un pseudo à moi !


----------



## rezba (4 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> attendons 19H43


 C'est cool, on a même des assistants ! :rateau:
Et je ne parle pas des supporters !   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est cool, on a même des assistants ! :rateau:
> Et je ne parle pas des supporters !   :love:



Que veux-tu ? Il y a toujours des vautours, même quand la viande est avariée.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> attendons 19H43



Rezba te bannit à 19h43 parce que dans ta signature tu cries encore plus fort que Mac Ronenbourg


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Juin 2005)

Je vais me créer un compte à côté et je vais me faire bannir, ca doit être jouisif, vous imaginez si Mac Ronemborg est un membre de nos forum ?
:mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (4 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et je jure que ce n'est pas un pseudo à moi !



SM peut-être ? 

Au fait, une petite question: je n'ai pas tout suivi au bar ces jours ci mais pkoi SM est tout NOUAR ?


----------



## gKatarn (4 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il y a toujours des vautours, même quand la viande est avariée.



croaaaa, croaaaaa


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> AU FAIT J'ARRETE TOUT DE SUITE LES MAJUSCULES ET PRESENTERAI DES EXCUSES SINCERES, SI C'EST DANS LE REGLEMENT...
> 
> OR SI CELA NE L'EST PAS N'OUBLIES PAS D'EFFACER TOUS LES POSTS QUE J'AI ECRIT
> 
> ...




Qu'on lui coupe la tête !!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Juin 2005)

Qu'est-ce qu'ils ont tous à vouloir se faire bannir ces derniers jours :mouais: 

C'est une mode ? un concours ? une étape ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

19 h 54. Les majuscules sont toujours là et plus personne ne plane au-dessus du charnier... :mouais:

...


Tout ça se couillemollise grave.


----------



## rezba (4 Juin 2005)

On peut boire l'apéro, oui ??


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Juin 2005)

Un petit marroco Rezb ?  :love:


----------



## rezba (4 Juin 2005)

Non merci chérie ! Je suis en train de déguster un rosé de saignée de Collioure, un délice. Je vais pas me gâter le palais. :love:
Mais je retiens la proposition. :rateau:


----------



## stephane6646 (4 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non merci chérie ! Je suis en train de déguster un rosé de saignée de Collioure, un délice. Je vais pas me gâter le palais. :love:
> Mais je retiens la proposition. :rateau:


 
Et vive Collioure!! Merci ami pour ce coup de pub!!!


----------

